# Hall Sender / Distributor Disassembly



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

1985 1.8 8v (HT) CIS-E

I broke off the 3 Hall sender wires so I ordered a new assembly. 

So I got the distributor out of the block but don't know how to get it apart. My bentley says to use 2 screwdrivers and pry it off but that isn't working. 

My other thought is to tap the pin out from the bottom of the shaft and pull it out that way. I'm a little pissed about not being able to get this **** apart so any help is appreciated.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

You are right, using the two screwdriver method is a hit or miss way to approach the problem. I use a two jaw puller and even being careful that way sometimes the trigger wheel gets bent. There is a snap ring above the trigger wheel which has to be removed also on most or all of them too (maybe just of vacuum/mechanical ones, can't remember). The other way of removing the pin on the gear will work but it also has its downfalls. They, the pin, don’t just tap out most times and even using a press doesn’t work very often (plus it’s not easy to set them up). The pin has to be drilled out most times and even though I have been told roll pins are not a good replacement, I have had none break yet.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

there is no retaining clip that I can see. I think my only option will be to drill it out because tapping it out isn't working so well either. I would just rather try that before buying a new one for 200 bucks. once the pin is out it will come right apart correct? 

thanks for your help


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

Why not buy a used one for a few dollars???? FR


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fat Rabbit said:


> Why not buy a used one for a few dollars???? FR


I'm trying to find one used but I'm having trouble finding the one I need used.

Part # is 0-237-520-005

TIA


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

you can use one out of any VW from 85 to 92, just as long as its from an 8v, and its not a vacuum advance unit.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glegor said:


> you can use one out of any VW from 85 to 92, just as long as its from an 8v, and its not a vacuum advance unit.


Very good to know, thank you very much.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

lorge1989 said:


> there is no retaining clip that I can see. I think my only option will be to drill it out because tapping it out isn't working so well either. I would just rather try that before buying a new one for 200 bucks. once the pin is out it will come right apart correct?
> 
> thanks for your help



HAve never been able to tap or beat one of those pins out, and always drill them in a press.

Big thing to watch is the trurst washer putting it back togeather again. 

As stated above, roll pins are not supose to be a good option, but like the person that mentioned it, I have never had issues with it either. (it may be spinning kind of fast, but there really isn't that much stress on the pin.) 

(Mark III HAll senders will work. THe are a bit more robust, but have only 2 mounting screws which makes a simple swap not os simple - same hall sender fuction from mark I through mark III. they do have subtle construction differences, but they all do the same thing the same way.


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

lorge1989 said:


> there is no retaining clip that I can see. I think my only option will be to drill it out because tapping it out isn't working so well either. I would just rather try that before buying a new one for 200 bucks. once the pin is out it will come right apart correct?
> 
> thanks for your help



There should a a snap ring holding the trigger wheel on. I've never had any problems prying them off with screwdrivers. Try some penetrating oil if yours is stubborn.

Watch out for the alignment pin for the trigger wheel.Its very easy to loose.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

GDR said:


> There should a a snap ring holding the trigger wheel on. I've never had any problems prying them off with screwdrivers. Try some penetrating oil if yours is stubborn.
> 
> Watch out for the alignment pin for the trigger wheel.Its very easy to loose.


I'm still trying to figure out were this snap ring is because I don't see it. I will get a picture up ASAP


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ive driven out atleast a half dozen pins from distributors.. 

all came out flawlessly except for one pin. they only drive out one way, for those who didnt know. 

the few dizzys that i took apart with screwdrivers, i never saw an alignment pin, or a snap ring..


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Heres some pics now show me the 'snap ring' lol 














































Yeah let me know what you would suggest! TIA


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

No, there is no snap ring but although the angle of the pictures don't really help much, it looks like there is a grove cut in the shaft just above the trigger wheel where it should be. A lot of rust as far as I'm concerned, maybe was open to the air for a long time, so prying it up could be risky. I'd drill it out, the pin in the gear, as it is already punched anyway. Can't remember the pin size but it is around 4mm (1/8") so start small if you do drill it out, like half the size.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> No, there is no snap ring but although the angle of the pictures don't really help much, it looks like there is a grove cut in the shaft just above the trigger wheel where it should be. A lot of rust as far as I'm concerned, maybe was open to the air for a long time, so prying it up could be risky. I'd drill it out, the pin in the gear, as it is already punched anyway. Can't remember the pin size but it is around 4mm (1/8") so start small if you do drill it out, like half the size.


 Sounds like a plan. Thank you. 

For the roll pin, force fit it in and then grind down the ends to make them almost flush with the rod? 

I don't think it would be much more complicated than that but just checking. You have been tons of help thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

grind the pin that hold the gear on the shaft, grind just enough to use a drift pin punch to drive it off. with the gear removed, the shaft slides out of the distributor housing for access to the hall sensor. Use a new spring pin to install the gear back


----------

